# Tivo Edge Go back in menus.



## ed08724 (Aug 29, 2006)

On my old premier I could hit the left button to go back a level in menus.
On Edge it doesn't work and only way out seems to be to hit tivo or exit buttons and then go through all the menus again.
For example: lets say I am in settings menu, audio & Video. I change something and want to save and be back in settings menu.
Or lets say I am in one pass manager and edit recording settings for a one pass and want to edit another. I have to start all over.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Use the "Back" button

The Button-by-Button Guide to Your TiVo VOX Remote - TiVo Blog


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

@ed08724 
New Edge owner here. I had the same problem. Something somewhere mentioned the "Back" button for that aha moment.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Nothing to do with the edge. It is a behavior in the newer interface


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the back button, just something you have to get used to instead of pressing the left arrow. I still haven't found a solution to the opposite button press than you are describing. The old interface I simply had to push the 'right arrow button' and an extended program description would come up with easy selection to toggle captions on or off. Pressing right now brings up a windowed selection of the different tuners.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

sansom said:


> I like the back button, just something you have to get used to instead of pressing the left arrow. I still haven't found a solution to the opposite button press than you are describing. The old interface I simply had to push the 'right arrow button' and an extended program description would come up with easy selection to toggle captions on or off. Pressing right now brings up a windowed selection of the different tuners.


Press the Info Button

The Button-by-Button Guide to Your TiVo VOX Remote


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

pfiagra said:


> Press the Info Button
> 
> The Button-by-Button Guide to Your TiVo VOX Remote


Thank you!


----------

